# Dietary Indescretion



## JJH4 (Jul 27, 2011)

Milly is a 7 month old V who weighs in at 37lbs.

whenever I walk her, she wants to pick up and eat EVERYTHING....leaves, trash, little twigs, chewing gum, dirt, grass....you name it, she will try to pick it up, chew it, and swallow it (if Im not on top of her and get it out of her mouth)

Is this just a puppy phase of teething, exploring, and learning about new things? Or do I have a more serious problem on my hands.

My moms old V loved to have things in his mouth...he'd pic up leaves or sticks and carry them around but never eat/swallow stuff like mine does. 

Furthermore, in my apt she is an angel for the most part. No destroyed furniture, clothing, shoes.... There are some teeth marks on some stuff but she is usually always with me so I substitute anything she might chew on for a toy or direct her attention to something appropriate. Its only when we go outside that she wants to eat everything.

ideas on how I can get her to stop? thank you in advance


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The dog that I had just before Willie (she was a Vizsla mix) was very much like Milly. She used to literally pounce on some pretty disgusting objects while out on our walks. She did this with great delight! The first time I realized how bad it was, she had just discovered a fairly decomposed dead bird. Oh. boy!!

The link below was posted by threefsh not too long ago. It takes you to a site that explains, step-by-step, how to teach your dog the "leave it" command. Very useful:

http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/leave-it.html

My dog eventually got over this obsession, and we had more relaxing walks.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

mswhipple said:


> The dog that I had just before Willie (she was a Vizsla mix) was very much like Milly. She used to literally pounce on some pretty disgusting objects while out on our walks. She did this with great delight! The first time I realized how bad it was, she had just discovered a fairly decomposed dead bird. Oh. boy!!
> 
> The link below was posted by threefsh not too long ago. It takes you to a site that explains, step-by-step, how to teach your dog the "leave it" command. Very useful:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I didn't notice it the first time around.
We're on the verge of buying an e-collar for the single reason of stopping Mischa from eating dog poop. We suspect that she's got worms or some bug, right now from eating poop. Her "leave it" is very good as long as we're within 10-15', but any further and she'll just stare at us while chomping down. 

My g/f started back at square 1 with Mischa this morning, and of course if was a piece of cake, but we're going to put as much effort in as we did with "come". If that doesn't work, she gets the collar. 

Not letting her run off-leash isn't an option, and we're getting worried that she is going to get a major illness one of these days. 
She doesn't touch our laundry or anything in or home other than her toys and doesn't go for paper or other garbage. She really LOVES poop though!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Coprophagia (poop eating) info here:
http://www.marlischis.com/coprophagia.htm The author seems to know what he is talking about.

Your pup is normal. I've had pups eat rotten snake, deer turds, dead animals, sticks, stones & etc. Teaching leave-it helps.


----------



## JJH4 (Jul 27, 2011)

great info, thanks a ton yall!


----------

